# Hot Violinists



## Margaret

So I was on youtube listening to Mendelssohn's Violin Concerto E Minor (Op. 64) - 1st Movement. Normally I don't pay too much attention to the pictures, but this video was well done with the imagery:






I couldn't help but notice the number of hot female violinists on there. Made me wish the male violinists were better looking.

Given the number of males there are on this forum, I thought I'd post the link for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## Ciel_Rouge

Contrary to popular belief, I am actually male.

Well, I spotted Chang, Mutter, Vanessa Mae and a few others I had no previous knowledge of. The views of Mendelssohn and male violinists seemed prevalent thought, with some balet dancers as additional bonus 

I guess the subject of hot violinists can be nicely summarised as Hahn, Jansen and Fischer 

For Mendelssohn's volin concerto, I strongly prefer Hahn - not due to her appearance but due to the way she sounds and how she brings out the depth and beauty of this piece.


----------



## handlebar

Margaret said:


> So I was on youtube listening to Mendelssohn's Violin Concerto E Minor (Op. 64) - 1st Movement. Normally I don't pay too much attention to the pictures, but this video was well done with the imagery:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't help but notice the number of hot female violinists on there. Made me wish the male violinists were better looking.
> 
> Given the number of males there are on this forum, I thought I'd post the link for your viewing pleasure.


Granted, there are not as many male violinists that attract the same attention. But I confess I have quite a crush on Gil Shaham. ;-)

Jim


----------



## Mirror Image

That Sarah Chang is pretty easy on the eyes:


----------



## Tapkaara

Joshua Bell.


----------



## Taneyev

Ain'¡t she sweet? Batiashvili


----------



## jhar26

Margaret said:


> I couldn't help but notice the number of hot female violinists on there. Made me wish the male violinists were better looking.


Well, there's always Gidon Kremer and Itzhak Perlman.


----------



## Tapkaara

jhar26 said:


> Well, there's always Gidon Kremer and Itzhak Perlman.


I rarely really laugh out loud in this forum. That really made me laugh...!


----------



## Margaret

Tapkaara said:


> Joshua Bell.


That was a good photo of Joshua Bell. Sometimes he looks good but in other pictures he looks kind of geeky especially the earlier pics.



jhar26 said:


> Well, there's always Gidon Kremer and Itzhak Perlman.


Don't I just know it.


----------



## Aramis

I saw very pretty violinist playing in ensamble called Morphing Vienna Chamber Orchestra. Later I spend some time trying to find out who she is and what's her name, but I found no such informarions.


----------



## MEDIEVAL MIAMI

There is one from Republik Ceska, but I forgot her name.


----------



## colin

Margaret
I, myself prefer the beaty of the female form but for your pleasure many women hold a light to Renaud Capucon


----------



## Polednice

Margaret said:


> Given the number of males there are on this forum, I thought I'd post the link for your viewing pleasure.


Hey, less of those assumptions please! I'm male, and I'd much rather see good looking male violinists


----------



## handlebar

Joshua Bell has visited my local music store many times and he is a bit smaller than I imagined but still a handsome lad. 

Jim


----------



## handlebar

Polednice said:


> Hey, less of those assumptions please! I'm male, and I'd much rather see good looking male violinists


Same here  Actually BOTH please.

Jim


----------



## Herr Direktor

handlebar said:


> Joshua Bell has visited my local music store many times and he is a bit smaller than I imagined but still a handsome lad.
> 
> Jim


He used to date Kristen Chenywith (sp) who certainly ain't tough to look at.


----------



## jurianbai

We all know hot violinist of this era (Hahn, chang, a.s.m.,j.jansen, julia fischer,Kyung Hwa Chung , Anne Akiko Meyers etc.). For past female violinist, I know name like Erica Morini or wayback Jelly d'Aranyi but I have a question:

In that 'veteran' violinist era, I mean era of D.Oistrakh, J. Heifetz, back to Yehudi Menuhin, where and who are the female (and hopefully hot) violinists? 

On piece recorded before the 70s, I mostly see all referred to master Menuhin and other male friends.


----------



## sospiro

More red faced than 'hot' - how could you leave something so valuable unattended?

_*Three charged over theft of £1.2m Stradivarius violin*

300-year-old instrument was taken from Euston station when classical musician Min-Jin Kym, 32, went to buy a sandwich_.

Link


----------



## jurianbai

I remember reading Phillipe Quint left his millions dollar violin in a cab, that was recovered then.


----------



## CageFan

Tapkaara said:


> I rarely really laugh out loud in this forum. That really made me laugh...!


Me second! Wonder which piece he was playing?


----------



## Norse

Norwegian violinist Marte Krogh


----------



## Almaviva

Norse said:


> Norwegian violinist Marte Krogh


Hot body but so-so face.


----------



## Pierrot Lunaire

Do violists count? If so, *Lise Berthaud*:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Nice bowing..........................


----------

